
Amazon is among several companies interested in buying Slack - happy-go-lucky
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-interested-in-buying-slack-2017-6
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14558035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14558035).

------
joelrunyon
Here's a non-BI link if you don't want to turn off your ad-blocker

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/messaging...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-15/messaging-
startup-slack-said-to-draw-interest-from-amazon-com)

~~~
mi100hael
Works for me with uBlock Origin on FireFox

